# Snowbird



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Good luck to my friends running snowbird this weekend. I missed the cutoff date by accident. Probably needed to work anyway. Keep us updated.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Callbacks to 4th series of the Q :

2, 4, 14, 15, 17, 19, 26

Andy


----------



## Guest (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks for the update Andy. Do you know if they finished the first in the all-age stakes?


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

I do not believe that either the Am or Open finished their first series today.

Andy


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I have sketchy info from the open. Ran combined 1st/2nd series. Watch double marks down (hen pheasants), go get blind, then pick up marks. Called back 23 dogs from 86 starters to the water blind. Dave Smith has 4 dogs back (Stella, Viggi, Charli & Teddy). I don't know their numbers or other callbacks. Sorry, all I got, not there but interested & would like to know more, like some others....


----------



## duckwater (Apr 23, 2010)

Any word on the Derby? Did they finish today? Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pickering (Sep 17, 2004)

Granddaddy said:


> I have sketchy info from the open. Ran combined 1st/2nd series. Watch double marks down (hen pheasants), go get blind, then pick up marks. Called back 23 dogs from 86 starters to the water blind. Dave Smith has 4 dogs back (Stella, Viggi, Charli & Teddy). I don't know their numbers or other callbacks. Sorry, all I got, not there but interested & would like to know more, like some others....


OK - Anything for a pre-national training buddy.

The Limited first and second were as you heard. A TX double or CA double depending on where you are from but given the judges are from TX it was a miniature TX double. Long mark thrown left to right fairly tight behind the flyer guns out 200 - 225 yards. Flyer guns out 100 - 120 yards with the hen pheasant also shot left to right with a flat into the wind throw and most birds falling long to longer. Get a number and run a land blind up wind of and to the right of the flyer fall area not tight to the fall. The land blind was not much over 200 yards maybe 250. There were 17-18 dogs still to run this morning. There were dogs that failed the blind, dogs that never found the flyer and dogs that could not find the long mark. Three birds, two series and all three bird took a toll. The magic of hen pheasants.

23 dogs back for the water blind: 1, 9, 14,15,16,17, 26, 30, 31, 37, 39, 46, 48, 56, 63, 64, 72, 73, 74, 77, 78, 80, & 82.

The water blind was about 300+/- yards with a poison bird. My depth perception is poor so please do not hold me to the distance. The blind started 70+ yards out in a hay field over looking the pond. The handler called for the poison bird and got a number. The line exited the mowed field, crossed a road then continued through moderated cover and a grove of live oak trees another 100+ yards to the first water entry at a slight angle, a 30 yard swim to a slight angle exit on a narrow spit of land tight behind the poison bird gun. The bird was thrown left to right angled back into the wind so the dogs could wind the bird as they re-entered the water. Back into the water with the shore angling sharply away toward the poison bird. A 50 yard swim to and on the tip of a narrow point then back in for the last 20-30 feet to the far shore and the bird a few feet up on the back.

Call back to the next series presumably water marks in the morning: 1, 14, 15, 16, 17, 26, 30, 39, 46, 72, 74, 77, & 82. Total of 13 back.

Sorry David I did not see Stella run. The set up was such that the gallery could not see the dog beyond the first few yards. I will agree with what ever Dave tell you.


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Jim,
Thanks for taking the time to post the Open set-ups! I really appreciate it. Sounds like a killer test!
Diane


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby only ran one series today - 25 back for second series in the morning

1,4,6,7,8,10,11,13,14,15,16,18,19,20,21,22,23,24,25,26,27,29,30,31,32


Qualifying results:

1st 19 - Rip/Roberts
2nd 17 - Chase/Troy
3rd 15 - Buster/Roberts
4th 14 - Reba/Arthur
RJ 2 - Tinker/Day
JAM 4 - Audit/Williams

Andy


----------



## Diane Brunelle (Jun 11, 2004)

Woo-Hoo #19 Rip!!!!!Way to go !!!!!! Very exciting news and huge congrats to Cam and Rick!!!! New *** Golden - Yee-Haw!!!!! Could Rip have given you a better Christmas gift this year?????
Diane


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Don't forget about his yellow dog, Buster. First Q and he gets a 3rd!!!!

Congrats to Cam and the Roberts.

Vikki


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Cam!!

#15 Beaverdam's Blockbuster, "Buster"...and Patti !! 

and........especially  .......#19 Topbrass Linekin's Riptide, "Rip" !!!! ...and Rick, too! 

Well Done!

Judy


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

A good weekend for two very nice Golden's 

Congratulations To Darlene and Ready for Winning the Open

and

Connie and Caleb for their Open 3rd


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

jeff t. said:


> A good weekend for two very nice Golden's
> 
> Congratulations To Darlene and Ready for Winning the Open
> 
> ...


That's stupendous, and against a very tough field.


----------



## T-Pines (Apr 17, 2007)

Congratulations to everyone that had a good weekend.

I have to admit I was really excited when I heard that 4 out of the 23 back to the water blind were Goldens. And now, very impressive, a first and a third in the open and a first in the qual. Way to make all of your Golden relatives proud! Hoping for the best for next weekend too.

Colleen


----------



## g_fiebelkorn (Jul 31, 2006)

jeff t. said:


> A good weekend for two very nice Golden's
> 
> Congratulations To Darlene and Ready for Winning the Open
> 
> and Connie and Caleb for their Open 3rd


WOW! The LTG is hot. I wish I could have been there to see it. I bet the ride home to SC will be sweet.

George Fiebelkorn


----------



## jgrammer (Jun 23, 2008)

T-Pines said:


> Congratulations to everyone that had a good weekend.
> 
> I have to admit I was really excited when I heard that 4 out of the 23 back to the water blind were Goldens. And now, very impressive, a first and a third in the open and a first in the qual. Way to make all of your Golden relatives proud! Hoping for the best for next weekend too.
> 
> Colleen


Wow, congrats all around. Awesome job!


----------



## Marthacole (May 23, 2009)

Wow!!!! Cam that is great -- first and third. And congrats of course to Rick Roberts who ran Rip and Patti Roberts who ran Buster -- Buster gets a third in his first Q. Martha


----------



## Guest (Dec 5, 2010)

jeff t. said:


> A good weekend for two very nice Golden's
> 
> Congratulations To Darlene and Ready for Winning the Open
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a nice win for Darlene to have under her belt!


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Melanie Foster said:


> Wow, that's a nice win for Darlene to have under her belt!


Yep...Ready has an Open and an Amateur win this Fall and is qualified for the National Am.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any word on the Am?


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

A Very Big Congraulations To Darlene And Ready!
What A Great Team!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

jeff t. said:


> A good weekend for two very nice Golden's
> 
> Congratulations To Darlene and Ready for Winning the Open
> 
> ...


That is about the greatest news I've heard in a long long time. Oh wow. That is just stupendous!!!! I truly don't have the words.


----------



## gerrimitchell (Aug 10, 2005)

CONGRATULATIONS TO DARLENE AND READY AND CONNIE AND CALEB!!!

Incredible accomplishment. well deserved. I just got off the phone with Linda Browne, owner of Ready's father, AFC Rugby and she was in tears of joy.
Well Done Darlene and Connie.
Flyer and Dublin send big smiles.
gerri


----------



## BowmanLake (May 17, 2009)

Could someone post the placements for the open, amat, derby.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

gerrimitchell said:


> CONGRATULATIONS TO DARLENE AND READY AND CONNIE AND CALEB!!!
> 
> Incredible accomplishment. well deserved. I just got off the phone with Linda Browne, owner of Ready's father, AFC Rugby and she was in tears of joy.
> Well Done Darlene and Connie.
> ...



 ....Huge Congratulations!!! 

OTCH Salt Marsh Ready Aim Flyer UDX..., "Ready" 

Pom Poms Away!!..and enjoy the tears, Linda!!!! 

Congratulations, Gerri ...  ..and I just have to add, Congrats to Jim and Kathy Pickering as well.. "Ready's" Dam, Ascending Tailwind of Ida-Red MH WCX CGC OD, "Flyer" 

Deserving owners and breeders..who put so much effort to the Golden Retriever. 

In Awe Regards, 

Judy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

jeff t. said:


> Yep...Ready has an Open and an Amateur win this Fall and is qualified for the National Am.



Gets better and better  ..and Good Luck next weekend!!!

Judy


----------



## TK's (Feb 23, 2010)

Any results on the Derby?


----------



## Gawthorpe (Oct 4, 2007)

Derby info that I got was that they threw a triple in the last series.
No other info.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby results:

1st - Aragorn/Gunzer
2nd - Rainey/Johnson
3rd - Daisy/Roberts
4th - Lexi/Cheff
RJ - Diva/Arthur
JAMS - Cisco/Luttrell, Pearl/Troy,Jewel/Schuett,LB/Arthur,Stitch/Troy

I left before they did placements for the Am, so this is all I have.

Andy


----------



## 3blackdogs (Aug 23, 2004)

Amateur results:

1st - Buttons/Mac Dubose
2nd - Turbo/Wendy Bicknell
3rd - Weezer/Lydia Fekula (qualifies for '11 Nat Am)
4th - Pixie/Bev Burns
RJ - Billy Ray/Christie

Jams - Mercy/Stracka, Cree/Younglove, Woody/Wilson, Dancer/C Hayes, Birdy/Y Hayes, Caleb/Cleveland, Eva/Brown, Charli/Richardson


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

A good week-end weatherwise...great help..great grounds. Thanks to the judges for giving up their time and energies. 
We had a wonderful Golden weekend: Q win, Open win and 3d and Am 4th. Gotta love it!


----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

I figured this was a Golden love-in.....CONGRATULATIONS Darlene & Ready!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

So desperate was I to publicly congratulate fellow LTG members Darlene Holihan and Connie Cleveland for their amazing performances in the Open...that I reregistered on the forum. My computer has crashed and I could not access RTF!!! 

Soooo....HUGE CONGRATULATIONS TO READY AND DARLENE. This is just super and so well deserved: :BIG Huge congratulations to Connie as well with Caleb...Go LTG! Icing on the Cake....qualifying for the 2011 Nationals!!!!

Patti
Reed Creek Labs
CH LegaSeas Icing on the Cake "Bonus" JH
Ransom's Alegria @ ReedCreek, MH "Alli"


----------



## Annette (Mar 21, 2004)

What a great Golden weekend! Congratulations to all the Goldens and their handlers in the Open,Am and Q.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations!!! Bev and Little Bit of Gold Dust MH*** , "Pixie"  

Also, Connie and "Caleb" (looking forward to one of Connie's obedience workshops!)....and Congrats to Elizabeth and "Woody", Too!!!

..."Golden love in" ...good one!! That phrase may stick around for awhile!!!!!!

Judy


----------



## Fast Woody (Apr 13, 2004)

Gawthorpe said:


> Derby info that I got was that they threw a triple in the last series.
> No other info.


----------



## rboudet (Jun 29, 2004)

Henry, tell me how that triple went, and how well it went over with the contestants? I thought real hard about throwing one this weekend, to try to get some separation.


----------



## GLDNS4C (Jul 12, 2009)

*Congratulations to all who placed or JAM'd this weekend!


On a special note.....Celebrations to golden enthusiasts....Darlene & Ready, Connie & Caleb, Bev & Pixie, Elizabeth & Woody, Cameron & Rip.


...Carol*


----------

